# شباب العاشر ابطال مصر 2005 خامس عالم 2005



## ابا قدامة (22 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بما انني لم اجد اي موضوع يتحدث عن مسابقة الروبوكون في المنتدي الكريم ( وهي مسابقة تقام في مصر وايضا في الدول المتقدمة) فلذلك احببت ان اضيف هذا الموضوع وهو فوز شباب المعهد التكنولوجي بالعاشر من رمضان بمسابقة روبوكون مصر 2005 بالمركز الاول وحققو ايضا انجاز عربي نفتخر به جميعا وهو الخامس علي العالم في نفس المسابقة بالصين
ومعلومة ان الفريق كله من طلبة الميكاترونكس الدفعة التي تسبقني وكلهم كانوا اصدقاء لي
الان مع الروابط
اولا فوز المعهد التكنولوجي العالي بالعاشر من رمضان الساحق وحصوله علي المركز الاول
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yFMj2rqSj8&mode=related&search=

ثانيا الفوز بالمركز الخامس عالميا وتحية احترام لهم من جميع الفرق الاخري
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbUt3UNWP34&feature=related

تحية لشباب العاشر ومجهودهم وصناعة النجاح تحت كل الظروف وافخر بانني واحد من خريجي العاشر


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (22 أبريل 2008)

very nice


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## محمد المعتصم بالله (22 أبريل 2008)

تحية كبيرة جدا لهم انا ايضا طالب فى السنة الثالثة قسم ميكاترونكس معهد العاشر


----------



## ابا قدامة (22 أبريل 2008)

انا ايضا قسم ميكاترونكس متخرج سنة 2007
:15:


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (26 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
موضوع جميل جداً أخي الكريم, حيث أنني أكن الإحترام لخريجي معهد العاشر من رمضان, كما أنني أفخر بكوني من خريجي جامعة 6 أكتوبر والتي حصلت على المركز الأول لروبوكون مصر 2007
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuRvxBn1Eeo
وحصلت على المركز الرابع عالمي في فيتنام
http://www.nhk.or.jp/pr/english/press/pdf/20070828.pdf
كما أشكرك على تقديم مثل هذا الموضوع الرائع
وتقبل تحياتي :7:​


----------



## ابا قدامة (26 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي في الله احمد عفيفي وبالطبع العاشر واكتوبر هما وجهان لعملة واحدة رابحة باذن الله وفي خدمة الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## masrawy m (18 مايو 2009)

وانا نفسي اتخرج من معهد العاشر علشان انتم مش عارفين
احنا بنعاني ازاي


----------



## كريم شاكر (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا واشكركم على الافاده واشكر المهندس ابا قدامة واريد منه المساعده انا من طلاب العاشر دفعة 2007 وانا اتخصصت فى قسم الميكاترونكس واريد ان استفيد منك فى لو يوجد ملفات للمواد التى درستها واشكرك


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (3 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير ووفققم 
وكان الله في العون


----------



## مشرع مهندس (9 يوليو 2009)

اخر انجازات المعهد العالي بالعاشر من رمضان المراكزالثلاثه الاولي علي مصر لعام 2008 والمركز الثاني عالميا في اليابان 
وايضا المركزان الاول ولاثاني في مصر ويا رب الاول في اليابان في انتظار التصفيات لعام 2009
انا طالب في المعهد دفعة 2007 قسم كهرباء
(( بالطيب احسن وليه يا عاشر تعمل كدا ))


----------



## scorpion-king-2050 (9 يوليو 2009)

هندسة العاشر تكتسح الجميع فى مسابقة 2009 
بشهادة الجميع العاشر هو البطل فى المراكز الأربعة الأولى 
لكن لجنة التحكيم جاملت المنصورة واسيوط وادتهم التالت والرابع لكن العاشرة هما الأفضل برضة
وفازوا بجدارة بالمركز الول والتانى 
تحيا لكل فرق العاشر 
على فكرة انا من شبرا مش العاشر لكن لازم اقول شهادة حق 
العاشر افضل كلية هندسة فى مصر


----------



## الطيبات (10 يوليو 2009)

ما شاء الله عليهم شباب العاشر


----------



## محمد المعتصم بالله (15 يوليو 2009)

الف مبروك لابطال العاشر على فكرة انا طالب فى معهد العاشر برضة قسم ميكاترونكس دفعة 2004


----------

